# Question immigration application to Quebec



## bemoi (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

i'm filling my application for Canada's immigration to Quebec, so in the application there is the work history fields,

so, i have 5 years experience in the digitial media field, starting by web designing and going to digital media buying

so my agent says that i only have to write work history after graduation from college, and with only the specific work title and functions like in www5.rhdcc.gc.ca

so should i do that? or should i write what i want?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bemoi said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm filling my application for Canada's immigration to Quebec, so in the application there is the work history fields,
> 
> ...


Hello,

If you trust your agent (and I believe you do, otherwise you wouldn't be paying him) follow his guidelines. You can always question him and have him show you the sources of information in which he relies on.

Ultimately, stick to whatever the CIC website tells you to do >>cic.gc.ca<<

Cheers


----------

